# 1931 Tribute Price



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm picking up a 1931 Tribute for around $7K. Is that a good price? I read the MSRP is around $7,200. But do AD's usually discount? Any guidance on my first JLC would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

The list price is actually $7,750 USD now. It went up last August (right before I bought mine unfortunately :roll. That model is hard to come by here in the US, but you should be able to do better than $7k.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

drewmcd24 said:


> The list price is actually $7,750 USD now. It went up last August (right before I bought mine unfortunately :roll. That model is hard to come by here in the US, but you should be able to do better than $7k.


Ugh - that's what I thought. Thanks... are JLC's usually discounted like 10% or 20%?


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

clarencek said:


> Ugh - that's what I thought. Thanks... are JLC's usually discounted like 10% or 20%?


I'm not sure what's typical for JLC, but I was quoted anywhere between 8k (yep, 250 more than RRP) and 6,500 when I was calling ADs last August. None of the dealers I contacted had one in stock except for the guy who quoted me 6,500, and he stopped returning my calls, so I assume he sold it to someone else for more. I ended up going with a dealer I'd used before, and couldn't be be happier. I'll PM you some more info.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, here she is... I thought I knew what a dress watch was, owning a number of SS watches (including an AP RO). But they're nothing like this. The feel is so different from any other watch I've owned. It's thin, light, hugs the wrist extremely well. The quality of the strap is by far nicer than any other I've seen / experienced. It's soft, but stiff and perfectly shaped for the wrist.

I'm not sure I'm comfortable yet wearing this on a daily basis. I can certainly see it fitting in on more formal occasions.

Anyway, I love this hobby, there's always something new to experience and try. Enjoy the pics...


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, beautiful. Congrats!

I know what you mean about not wanting to wear it every day. Whenever I put mine on it makes me want to dress better. ;-)


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

drewmcd24 said:


> Wow, beautiful. Congrats!
> 
> I know what you mean about not wanting to wear it every day. Whenever I put mine on it makes me want to dress better. ;-)


Ha ha... very true... first thing I thought was: "I need to put on a suit." Not really a jeans and t-shirt type watch. 
Thanks!


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

clarencek said:


> Ha ha... very true... first thing I thought was: "I need to put on a suit." Not really a jeans and t-shirt type watch.
> Thanks!


LOL, kinda like the tail wagging the dog? 
Its a beaut. I think it will encourage a trend towards thinner, dressier watches.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. I'm looking to get a JLC Grande Reverso Duo soon.


----------



## clover4studio (Jul 25, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Congrats, you have excellent taste!


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your beautiful watch! I tried to get one of these last fall. I called the JLC boutique in Beverley hills but it never happened. Wear it in good health!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

love the new TT1931 with the brown Fagliano strap, too cool. Probably sold out by now.


----------



## btn (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm looking for one now and after some haggling was able to get the price down to just under 7k. That wasn't low enough to get me to pull the trigger yet. They claimed it was hard to get and in great demand. Don't they say that about just about every upscale brand now?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

btn said:


> They claimed it was hard to get and in great demand.


That's a stock sales line.


----------



## btn (Feb 7, 2010)

David Woo said:


> That's a stock sales line.


Yup, that was my point. Of course the two I saw last week are both gone now...


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Does it bother your that 1931 Tribute doesn't have a second hand or sub second dial?


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

wuyeah said:


> Does it bother your that 1931 Tribute doesn't have a second hand or sub second dial?


It didn't bother me when I owned the watch. I liked the simplicity - no second hand to worry about +/- deviations per day, and no date. Just the basics.

I've since sold it since it just wasn't for me. Beautiful watch, but way too dressy for me. Fortunately, I didn't lose any money on the re-sale. However, a few weeks ago I saw one go on eBay for approx $5,100. I think there's one there now for $5,800.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

clarencek said:


> It didn't bother me when I owned the watch. I liked the simplicity - no second hand to worry about +/- deviations per day, and no date. Just the basics.
> 
> I've since sold it since it just wasn't for me. Beautiful watch, but way too dressy for me. Fortunately, I didn't lose any money on the re-sale. However, a few weeks ago I saw one go on eBay for approx $5,100. I think there's one there now for $5,800.


So it was the watch being too dressy that bothers. Never the second hand. That is interesting.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Ever since I sold my Reverso, I've regretted that decision. 
So I addressed that this week. 

Glad to have it back on my wrist. I immediately put a horween shell cordovan strap from Leffot. It's a really nice strap and I'm surprised at how comfortable it is.

And some pics...


----------



## orangejuicy (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice, Clarence! Glad to see u got it back. Looks great on you.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

orangejuicy said:


> Nice, Clarence! Glad to see u got it back. Looks great on you.


Thanks! This time I'm not letting it go! 
Hope you're doing well.


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

Giving this thread a bump...am thinking hard about getting one of these, but am also apprehensive about it being too dressy and (dare I say it) too boring...:-s 

What made you decide to get the watch back, Clarence?

Thanks
Glimmer


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I love the look of this watch! Any feedback on this watch?


----------

